# Mini disappointment



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So moving on we went for a test drive in a Mini this morning ,well test drive might be an exaggeration we got to drive about 2 miles :evil: . "Come back if you need any more help" :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds like a very Mini advenure why so short a test drive Andrew :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sounds like a very Mini advenure why so short a test drive Andrew :?


Maybe down to the fact that we turned up in the Aygo ,the salesman thought we were taking the piss.Well thats what his body language said.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Which Mini did you try Andy? I did 90 miles on our test drive 

Don't let it put you off the car though - it is a better car than that and if its for Val then if your mind works the same way as mine then you'll feel better knowing that shes in a car of that build quality


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Can you have more fun in a Mini than driving those 2 miles???


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Time to find another Mini dealer. Or go back and ask for an extended test drive.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Can you have more fun in a Mini than driving those 2 miles???


As always, what?!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Mini Oldbury let my daughter have one for the weekend. She did buy one after :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Time to find another Mini dealer.


I couldn't agree more. These cars sell themselves so some of the bigger dealers don't bother with the effort. What they fail to realise is it alienates customers. I have a Mini dealer a couple of miles from where I live, but I chose to drive all the way to Bath to buy mine simply because of the customer service I receive which is second to none.

As with all car dealers there are some bad experiences out there, but luckily none will be as bad as those Audi Monkeys. It's very rare on Mini2 to find posts from people whinging about their dealer, so I would guess that you have just been VERY unlucky.

Also if it is a combined showroom (BMW & Mini together), be sure to speak to a Mini salesperson and not a BMW salesperson. this is because BMW salespeople are not allowed to sell new Mini's, they can only sell used. This will mean they will have no interest in making a sale to you. Mini make this law in their combined showrooms because they are trained to sell customers specifications that will hold residuals (to protect the brand). Obviously the customer has the final say, but if they are speccing something that will effect the value of the car the salesperson wil ladvise them.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> > Time to find another Mini dealer.
> ...


This is very true. I was forced to buy a bright yellow Mini with paw prints on it :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a very Mini advenure why so short a test drive Andrew :?
> ...


Who did you try :?: I tested a Cooper S from Preston Hall and they were very good


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

By the way (someone had to say it) it could have been worse and been a massive disappointment... [smiley=drummer.gif]

I'll get my coat


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> By the way (someone had to say it) it could have been worse and been a massive disappointment... [smiley=drummer.gif]
> 
> I'll get my coat


Boom Boom ,we went to the other Mini dealer in newcastle this afternoon and test drove a bright yellow cooper totally different experience no pressure go as far as you want all the different packs explained.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way (someone had to say it) it could have been worse and been a massive disappointment... [smiley=drummer.gif]
> ...


'Fawdington Mini' per chance? Was it the 07' plate 'Mellow Yellow' Cooper with JCW bodykit?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Its a sign - go yellow!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > RK07 said:
> ...


Indeed,nearly changed our minds colour wise ,but who in their right mind would buy a yellow car?? :roll:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Who said you had to be right in the mind? [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Good spec and not a bad price either considering the age and milage.

Make sure the 'piano black' interior hasn't got any scratches on it though as it marks very easily.

I'd be aiming for Â£15.5k IIWY. Good luck with it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nearly thought about buying that one but I am just too picky and always want what I want if you know what I mean.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Nearly thought about buying that one but I am just too picky and always want what I want if you know what I mean.


Yep, I know *exactly* what you mean. With so many options available it's nigh on impossible to find a 'Perfect' used car with all you require, so if you are buying 'close to new' you are best buying a new one to your exact spec. That's what I did and with the rock solid residuals it will even itself out in a year or so.


----------



## jonny_t (Jun 26, 2002)

Did he take you to the BP garage and back by any chance?

We took both a cooper and a cooper s out back to back, wife driving the first mile me driving back!

Going back in a couple of weeks to order a cooper but want a decent run in one first.

Salesman was spot on though even if the test was a little short.


----------



## Leesykoi (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Been quite a time since i've visited this forum as last year i changed from my 225 TT roadster to a A4 S-Line but alas my woes with Tyneshite Audi went from bad to worse and i've now moved over to a BMW 520DM Sport with all the bells and whistles that i could spec as the car's for business use (i'm sadly a member of the 30K+ PA business miles club).

Fawdington BMW and incidentally Mini were spot on no complaints whatsover and always available whenever i needed to discuss something.I popped in to have a butchers at some cooper S's and the guys and girls were always happy to help.

Cue controversial comment now, although i live in Gosforth/Newcastle the dealership is rather close to the dark side for my liking (yes i'm a mackem !!!!!!!)

Cue reply from Wallendmag - nothing for any of us to smile about at the moment :?

Must get round to changing my sig notes sometime !!!

Lee.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Leesykoi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Been quite a time since i've visited this forum as last year i changed from my 225 TT roadster to a A4 S-Line but alas my woes with Tyneshite Audi went from bad to worse and i've now moved over to a BMW 520DM Sport with all the bells and whistles that i could spec as the car's for business use (i'm sadly a member of the 30K+ PA business miles club).
> 
> ...


Would i insult the underprivileged??


----------



## Leesykoi (Feb 15, 2005)

Is that about having the BMW now or being a sunderland fan ?? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Take your pick :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leesykoi (Feb 15, 2005)

Ha Ha,

Missed the banter on this forum, hence the visit.

Can't win mate, got the bimmer so people don't let me out of junctions anymore, got the SAFC season ticket and they aren't setting the world alight at the moment. :x Been going since i was little so at least i'm sticking it out or pleading insanity !!

Work as Business Development Mgr for a largish US company so spend every other saturday on level 6 of the dark side watching your Big Sam moving very much closer to getting his next job in Sports Soccer !!!!!!!!

(All the security chaps were pissing themselves the other week when i feigned illness as could not bear to be in a lift with Mr Shearer !!!!) 

Not looking pretty for me wherever i look at it from !!!!!!!!!

Never mind off to Prague tomorrow to drink shed-loads of cheap beer for New Year !!

Cheers.

Lee.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Indeed,nearly changed our minds colour wise ,but who in their right mind would buy a yellow car?? :roll:


Now let me think :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So after a bit of thought overnight we went back today and test drove a cooper S. Now I am confused :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I think the only bad thing about the S (and the MINI generally) is that the options list is very "more-ish" and you'll find yourself (as KMP will confirm) wanting to spend about Â£20k or more on one, which is OK but as a second car I wouldn't spend that much on one.

Get yourself a TTS instead and stop driving the Aygo


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

i am starting to look at one of these, since the carkacking, I am thinking about having a less carjacking type car on the driveway, but still something 'fun' so thinking of a decent mini... then hoping to get an even funner car for the garage, either a caterham or an elise....

been on the config site tonight and easily topped Â£21k just looking at a Cooper D to run throught the business! seems barmy when there are some good works model's for around the Â£15k mark...

I dont know why I have been always drawn to this car, I have a few petrol head clients/contacts that have one of these as well as a porsche/ferrari yet love these as a daily driver... I am yet to drive one, so need to see what the 'driving' attraction is...

Jason


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Well don't blame you after you other thread, but personally I'd stay well away from the Cooper D. The torque and MPG might seem appealing at first, and a quick test drive around town might make you think it's OK, but the reality is that 110bhp wouldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding, and the torque is blunted by tall gearing.

After an RS4 you'd end up keeping it for a short period of time only, and that's a waste - you'd be far better speccing a Cooper S, or getting a second hand Works or GP.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I was thinking of making some kind of 'green' statement with the D but the guys I know driving them all drive works models... I want to enjoy the drive still.. TBH I am still really pi$$ed off I cant drive my dream car.. its due to be repaired this month and I am gutted that I dont want to risk having it back on the driveway... I cant stop thinking about cars all day everyday and cant get away from the fact that I was driving the car I wanted :x driving a decent works will still allow me to have a 'mental' car in the garage also...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

I might be doing something slightly different this year, and have looked at business leasing. You can get an Astra coupe 150 diesel (yeah I know :roll: ) from Lings Cars for Â£185/month plus VAT which would free up plenty for something decent in the garage - the Atom seems to have extremely limited depreciation but a waiting list, and I have looked at Caterham too.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I still love this forum, "like minded individuals" :wink: been looking at that also... "daily rental" from lings with a really fun car in the garage.. I think I need to get the Caterham out of my system, I have been out in the supercharged Ariel and its too fecking fast!  I was a passenger, when the Ariel driver gave it some my feet lifted off the floor!! very exciting car!! :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep Ling has some good deals. Caterham - I looked at an R300 with stuff like weather kit heater, slipper diff etc. for about Â£26k - 0.60 in 4.7 8)

The Atom - would only look at the 220/245 -the supercharged one is too mental :lol: As another choice, you could get a very tidy 06 or 07 Z4M for around Â£30k too.


----------

